# الأقسام التقنية > أخبار التكنولوجيا وجديد الحاسوب >  طلب عاجل

## mohammad qasaimeh

مرحبا شباب 
بدي شغله و قلت ما حدى بفيدني غيركو 
فيه عندي محاظره بتشتغل على microsoft 2007 و انا اللي عندي 2003 
فيه setup كان عندي بخلي ال2003 يفتح فايلات ال2007 
ممكن الاقي هاظ الsetup عندكو 
او اي طريقه اتخليني افتح هاي المحاظره 
بسرعه الله يخليكو  :SnipeR (86):   :SnipeR (86):   :SnipeR (86):   :SnipeR (86):   :SnipeR (86):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

ولا حدا معبرني  :SnipeR (51):

----------


## ashrafwater

*[grade="00008B FF6347 008000 4B0082"]والله اتمني ان اساعدك بس للاسف ما عندي فكرة . بس ما حبيت الا ارد عليك علي الاقل مشاركتك[/grade]*

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

:SnipeR (30):  


> *[grade="00008B FF6347 008000 4B0082"]والله اتمني ان اساعدك بس للاسف ما عندي فكرة . بس ما حبيت الا ارد عليك علي الاقل مشاركتك[/grade]*


شكر الك والله ما حدى عبرني غيرك 
وينكو يا شعب 
هيك الي بحتاجكو بشغله  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## العالي عالي

> مرحبا شباب 
> بدي شغله و قلت ما حدى بفيدني غيركو 
> فيه عندي محاظره بتشتغل على microsoft 2007 و انا اللي عندي 2003 
> فيه setup كان عندي بخلي ال2003 يفتح فايلات ال2007 
> ممكن الاقي هاظ الsetup عندكو 
> او اي طريقه اتخليني افتح هاي المحاظره 
> بسرعه الله يخليكو


شو بعرفني انا  :Db465236ff:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> شو بعرفني انا


معناها لا تزعل لما اقول 
ويييييييييييييينك يا نادر

----------


## العالي عالي

> معناها لا تزعل لما اقول 
> ويييييييييييييينك يا نادر


 :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):

----------


## OmaRZaghaL Al-QuraN

بدك الصراحه انا مش فاهم قصدك

microsoft ايش 2003 الي عندك 
قصدك الاوفيس ولا شو؟

----------


## ayman

> مرحبا شباب 
> بدي شغله و قلت ما حدى بفيدني غيركو 
> فيه عندي محاظره بتشتغل على microsoft 2007 و انا اللي عندي 2003 
> فيه setup كان عندي بخلي ال2003 يفتح فايلات ال2007 
> ممكن الاقي هاظ الsetup عندكو 
> او اي طريقه اتخليني افتح هاي المحاظره 
> بسرعه الله يخليكو


عندي الحل ياغالي بس الرابط بفولس وانت حر تشتري ولا لا

----------


## ayman

يالله خلي الناس تستفيد  خذ هذا الرابط  انت بس اختار اللغة الي بدك ايها واكبس على داون لود وحجم الدعم هو 27 ميجا ونص 
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...displaylang=en

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

شكرا الك ايمن 
ولو استنيت شوي كنت رح اشتري بمصاري 
بس خلص راحت عليك

----------


## ayman

> شكرا الك ايمن 
> ولو استنيت شوي كنت رح اشتري بمصاري 
> بس خلص راحت عليك


لا يازلمة بمزح معك انا مابخذ من الحبايب اشي بعدين انت عازمتني وهاي حق الرابط وانا عندي طريقة تانية انت افتح الملف على الأوفيس 2007 واكبس على save as  واختار بالمربع تحت مربع الأسم ( مربع الفورمات ) word 2003 وهيك بتحزن الملف بفور مات الأوفيس 2003

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> لا يازلمة بمزح معك انا مابخذ من الحبايب اشي بعدين انت عازمتني وهاي حق الرابط وانا عندي طريقة تانية انت افتح الملف على الأوفيس 2007 واكبس على save as  واختار بالمربع تحت مربع الأسم ( مربع الفورمات ) word 2003 وهيك بتحزن الملف بفور مات الأوفيس 2003


تسلم يا امير والله ما قصرت 
و ترى المناسف و المقلوبه و صدروه الكنافه بتستنى فيك

----------


## N_tarawneh

أيمن قدّها وقدود ...

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

ما إالك الا ايمن

----------


## ayman

> ما إالك الا ايمن


وانت الصادق ما الك الا هيفاء   :SnipeR (30):   :SnipeR (30):   :SnipeR (30):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> وانت الصادق ما الك الا هيفاء


سامعها بس ويييين ؟

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> وانت الصادق ما الك الا هيفاء


ما انا من هون اشتقيتها :Db465236ff:

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> سامعها بس ويييين ؟


خليها بنفسك :Db465236ff:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> خليها بنفسك


كانه بمسلسل 
قول اه او لا ؟

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> كانه بمسلسل 
> قول اه او لا ؟


لا

----------


## ayman

> سامعها بس ويييين ؟


يا يدي هذا برنامج بيجي على قناة LBC  اللبنانية  اسمو ما الك الا هيفاء هي بتعمل رياضة على الهوا  عرفت  ومابعرف اذا بعدو ولا لا

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> يا يدي هذا برنامج بيجي على قناة LBC  اللبنانية  اسمو ما الك الا هيفاء هي بتعمل رياضة على الهوا  عرفت  ومابعرف اذا بعدو ولا لا


له له كان خليتها بنفسه

صحيح!! بعده بيجي؟؟؟

----------

